# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Bard [Δημητράκης]

## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Δημητράκης δεμένο στο νέο λιμάνι του Πόρου... Για τον φίλο Pantelis2009!
*P5017724.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημητράκης στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για την συντήρηση του στις 18/03/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Nissos Mykonos, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, laz94, GameManiacGR, xara, Giorgos Vitz, IONIAN STAR, costaser,joyrider, chiotis, sea_serenade, karavofanatikos και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ 14 18-03-2011.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ 15.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To BARD (e.x. Δημητράκης) κατασκευάστηκε το 1981 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία την Ουκρανίας και έφυγε απο τον Πόρο στις 04/07/2012 και έφτασε στην Οδησσό στις 13/07 απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος καπετάνιος του Πόρου.
Εδώ φωτο σαν BARD στις 03/07 δηλαδή μιά μέρα πριν φύγει. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ 17 03-07-2012 (ex. BARD).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πόσο απλοική κατασκευή! Μια πλατφόρμα ολο και όλο, ούτε γραμμή ουτε υδροδυναμική...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To BARD (e.x. Δημητράκης) κατασκευάστηκε το 1981 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία την Ουκρανίας και έφυγε απο τον Πόρο στις 04/07/2012 και έφτασε στην Οδησσό στις 13/07 απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος καπετάνιος του Πόρου.


Σωστά Παντελεήμων παιδί μου. Από την Οδησσό λίγο αργότερα, κατέβηκε νοτιότερα και δούλεψε για μεγάλο διάστημα στον ποταμό Δούναβη, στα σύνορα σχεδόν ανάμεσα σε Ρουμανία, Μολδαβία και Ουκρανία, έχοντας υψωμένη _σημαία Μολδαβίας_.

Μόλις πριν λίγους μήνες όμως έκανε την .....έκπληξη, πουλήθηκε σε ρώσικα συμφέροντα, ύψωσε _σημαία Ρωσίας_ και με το ίδιο όνομα απασχολείται πλέον σε έργα στην χερσόνησο της Κριμαίας, και μάλιστα στο γνωστό μας Κερτς όπου ως γνωστόν πουλήθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια και δουλεύουν αμφίπλωρα μας.

Να την δούμε λοιπόν την πάλαι ποτέ παντοφλίτσα του Πόρου και του Γαλατά, σε screenshots από πολύ πρόσφατο βίντεο (Ιούλιος 2016) μέσω drone, από το Κερτς της Κριμαίας.

02.jpg__01.jpg
_Ιούλιος 2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε δύο ακόμα φωτό του πρώην _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ_ που συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ως βοηθητικό πλοίο σε έργα στην χερσόνησο της Κριμαίας, _1,_ _2._

----------


## Psytair

Καραβακι με ιστορια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ_ στην χερσόνησο της Κριμαίας το _καλοκαίρι του 2017_, στα έργα για την κατασκευή της γέφυρας. Να δούμε που θα απασχοληθεί (και αν) πλέον μετά την ολοκλήρωση του έργου.

----------

